# Sleep Number Bed....



## Joey (Jan 17, 2012)

Just lookin for a little info or feedback on the sleep number bed.  Thinkin about buying one,,but I dont know anybody that has one that can give me any advise,,,,thanx.....Joey...


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 17, 2012)

I know several who have them and most like them. We looked. Wife liked; I didn't. Besides I laid on one and as I was getting up, the cover on the mattress ripped. I could hardly believe how thin that material was! Still, a neighbor has had one for, I think, about 15 years or more. Says they need a new one now though. They still like.


----------



## heat seeker (Jan 17, 2012)

I think it's a complicated, expensive, air mattress. But I've never slept on one. It might be worth the money.


----------



## jebatty (Jan 17, 2012)

Wife and I bought one about 3 months ago, queen size, separate air chamber for each side of the bed. Two answers: 1) it's useful because each of you can set the firmness that's best for you, and if your sleeping style changes you can change the firmness down the road; and 2) I don't think it "wears out" like a traditional mattress that may sag or get softer over time because with the Sleep Number air pump you can maintain the desired firmness. And the second answer, 2) if those factors aren't important, buy a traditional mattress of your desired firmness, because the Sleep Number accomplishes the same thing by adjusting to your desired firmness.

The Sleep Number gradually loses air and it needs to be refreshed periodically, I don't find this to be a a problem and it is easy to do. We got a middle level bed with wireless remote to adjust the air.

Important: Sleep Number gives a hefty medical profession discount, so do your best to find a way to take advantage of it. With the discount, the price starts to get into a more reasonable range.

Some of the older Sleep Number beds had a mold problem, and Sleep Number replaced the beds. I'm not aware that the issue continues.

My experience is only a few months, but I have other family members who have had Sleep Number for years, and all of them feel the Sleep Number is a superior bed. There opinions swayed us when it was time to get a new bed.


----------



## EJL923 (Jan 17, 2012)

A guy i work with bought one and wishes he didnt, said it wasnt comfortable at all.  His brother bought one at the same time and also didnt like the comfort level.


----------



## webbie (Jan 17, 2012)

Joey said:
			
		

> Just lookin for a little info or feedback on the sleep number bed.  Thinkin about buying one,,but I dont know anybody that has one that can give me any advise,,,,thanx.....Joey...



I tried one at a resort
Thumbs down. Nothing but a balloon in the bed. The concept is nice - but not the actual product, IMHO.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 17, 2012)

I kinda figured that anything that need so much promoting was obviously not selling itself.
Kenny


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 18, 2012)

I looked at one . . . and my feeling was that it looked like an overly expensive air mattress. Opted instead to go with one of those high density foam mattress toppers . . . cured my wife's back pain that she had while sleeping.


----------



## seeyal8r (Jan 18, 2012)

Slept on one in a hotel. I would definitely compare it to sleeping on a nice air mattress. I didn't like it. When my wife moved I moved. I'd like to have one of the memory foam mattress's personally. But they are expensive.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 18, 2012)

Memory foam . . . that's what I was trying to think of when I described the high density foam mattress topper that I bought . . . I should mention that I did find there was quite a difference between various brands both in the thickness and how dense the foam was . . . again . . . my wife is quite pleased with the topper . . . much cheaper than buying a whole mattress out of the material.


----------



## gzecc (Jan 18, 2012)

I would look into a temperpedic (high density foam) They now come in diferent densities. Look for a hotel in your area that you can sleep on one for a night.


----------



## cre73 (Jan 18, 2012)

We recently got a 10" memory foam mattress off of Amazon and have been very happy with it. It had many good reviews.


----------



## bfunk13 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have to disagree. 
We bought one a year ago and love it, totally cured my back pain. 
I am a bigger guy (325) and always thought i needed a real firm mattress, well actually i need it much softer.
Being able to adjust it is a nice feature. I thought it would be just a big air mattress, but you actually build it yourself and it has 2 layers of memory foam as well.
Was also concerned about the quality, no issues.


----------



## Jags (Jan 19, 2012)

I have the King size with the two separate sides.  I love it.  BUT - it wasn't an overnight sell either.  You can actually expect a few restless nights in the beginning.  It has all but cured my back pain, but again, not overnight.  It was a two year process.

I personally have high recommendations of this bed.  I have owned it for several years now and will not go back to a standard mattress.  I sleep better and DO NOT HURT when I wake up.  I cannot say that for my old bed, or the many that I get the opportunity to sleep on during work travels.  It is by far the most comfortable bed I have ever slept on and I attribute that to the ability to customize it to your wants/needs.

I have no affiliation with them other than being a very satisfied customer.  I highly recommend that you don't go by the opinion of the person that has only spent a night or two with one.  It took me at least a week to get it "just right".  Not to mention that your body has to get used to it as well.


----------



## cricketfarmer (Jan 20, 2012)

My wife and I have been sleeping soundly on our sleep number bed for over 10 years and we love it.


----------



## jebatty (Jan 20, 2012)

CR rates Tempur-Pedic, Original Mattress Company, and Sleep Number all very high and the top 3 brands. Read the review, ask the questions, find what's best for you. I think a mattress is something like a rose: find the color, smell and size you like, because many people like different things, and what one person likes is no guarantee that you will like it also.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 20, 2012)

Only in america can you find a wood burning forum with a thread about exotic mattresses. :lol: 
I think it was the Hairy Llama that said something about wrecking our bodies to make money
so we can spend money to comfort our bodies. 
:bug:


----------



## bluedogz (Jan 20, 2012)

We've had two Sleep Numbers... never looked at them till my Dr. suggested it.  Love them both.  Service is also superb- had a bit of black spotting on one air pack that might or might not have been mold, after storing one in the basement for a year.  Called the company to ask if it was safe to clean with dilute bleach- the answer was, "Absolutely not; we'll FedEx you a new one."


----------

